# Une commande terminal pour débit



## _gromit_ (22 Mars 2003)

bonjours,

je cherche une commande terminal me donnant le débit de données entrantes et sortantes de la carte ethernet de mon iMac (bref un peu comme NetMonitor mais via le terminal).

j'ai feuilleté un peu les pages man de *ifconfig* et de *netstat*, je n'ai rien trouvé...

une idée ?


----------



## dmao (22 Mars 2003)

Tu peux voir si top -d te convient comme information.
C'est assez sommaire, mais tu es informé des débits entrant et sortant.


----------



## _gromit_ (22 Mars 2003)

merci dmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui c'est exactement ce que je cherche, mais j'ai un petit problème...

en fait je voudrais l'utiliser dans un script php à l'aide de la fonction *exec*

et même en utilisant *exec("top -d -l1")* il me sort rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une idée ? ou une autre fonction...


----------

